# htaccess + Subdomain einrichten



## Viospezi90 (3. Mai 2011)

Hi leutz,

ich hab ein kleines Problem - eig. sollte der Befehl funktionieren, tut er aber nicht.


```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond   %{HTTP_HOST}   ^baoforum\.bernhardt-iner\.de$
RewriteCond   %{REQUEST_URI} !/baoforum/
RewriteRule   (.*)           /baoforum/$1 [L]
```

im ordner baoforum ist dann auch noch eine htaccess, was aber dann forumspezifisch ist (php-fusion)

Danke im Voraus für die Hilfe

Vio


----------



## Viospezi90 (4. Mai 2011)

okay, die weiterleitung  hat funktioniert.


```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f 
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteRule (.*) http://www.bernhardt-iner.de/baoforum/index.php [R=301,L]
```

Wie gehe ich jetzt vor, damit er während der Weiterleitung de ordner von hinten nach vorne verschiebt, sodass eine subdomain entsteht?

also statt:
http://www.bernhardt-iner.de/baoforum/index.php
so hier:
http://baoforum.bernhardt-iner.de

so gehts anscheinend nicht:

```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f 
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteRule (.*) http://www.bernhardt-iner.de/baoforum/index.php [R=301,L]
Redirect baoforum/ http://baoforum.bernhardt-iner.de/
```


----------



## threadi (4. Mai 2011)

```
RewriteRule (.*) http://baoforum.bernhardt-iner.de/index.php [R=301,L]
```

geht nicht?


----------



## Viospezi90 (5. Mai 2011)

Danke für die antwort, ich habe es aber inszwischen anders gelöst 

Lösung:
eine index.php mit folgendem Code erstellen:


```
<?php
 header("Status: 301 Moved Permanently");
 $link = "http://abc.xyz.de/";
 header("Location: $link");
 exit;
 ?>
```

index.php in root verzeichnis packen

abc und xyz => darf natürlich mit einer gültigen Domain getragen werden, versteht sich!

einfacher hätte es nicht gehen können^^


----------

